# My New Enclosure



## FoxxCola (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the new enclosure that my boyfriend and I build for little mushu. it is 3.5' x 5.5' x 2.5'. In case you are wondering why we put the openings on the top, I am 5'2" I think that if I put the openings on the side, I would not be able to reach him if he was at the back  lol Anyway, I still have to put in the side vents. You can't see any of the lights, because they sit on top. The light you do see is a temporary 2' UV light, I have a 4' one that is going in tomorrow. His hide would go between the tub and the fern, he is using it right now so It's not in there. 

Mushu is not in it yet though, he is only 6", so he is in a 50 gallon... If I put him in now I would never find him again!






haha, I'm standing ontop to get a better pic 





What do you think?? Ok for my first tegu enclosure?


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like it's coming along


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you seal the wood?


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 28, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Did you seal the wood?



I think it is sealed with some kind of clear coat. Also, there is a sheet of poly that covers the bottom and half way up the sides. Like a vapour barrier.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 28, 2009)

My only comment is that you might want to look into a MVB for a cage that high because your UVB tube won't reach the bottom, I guess it really depends on your substrate depth and how low the bulb is though. Farthest a tube can produce UVB is 20" (Repti-sun 10.0, thinks thats the name) Also without a lid your gonna lose a lot of humidity REAL quick, not to mention heat. You might want to look into a piece of plexi-glass to lay over the top, that way you can attach hinges to it so you can flip up sections for easier access.

Other then that though, it looks good. I wouldn't worry about losing him, I put my 17" Arg (Now shes like 30") in my 8'x4'x4' and saw her everyday. They are very active animals and he will LOVE the extra room.

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 29, 2009)

The enclosure does have a lid. lol The lid is flipped up so you can see inside 

As for the lighting, the tube light that is going in there is a Repti sun 10.0, and it is 12" from the ground. I do also have a powersun (I am unable to get Megaray here) that my tegu is using right now in another cage so it's not pictured. I have a 100w and a 160w...I just have to check the temps and see which one I am going to use. Actually, which do you recommend? Like I said it's 3.5' x 5.5' x 2.5'.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 3, 2009)

That is pretty cool by the pics it looks bigger that what you wrote but i guess it just looks that way


----------



## Tux (May 3, 2009)

FoxxCola said:


> The enclosure does have a lid. lol The lid is flipped up so you can see inside
> 
> As for the lighting, the tube light that is going in there is a Repti sun 10.0, and it is 12" from the ground. I do also have a powersun (I am unable to get Megaray here) that my tegu is using right now in another cage so it's not pictured. I have a 100w and a 160w...I just have to check the temps and see which one I am going to use. Actually, which do you recommend? Like I said it's 3.5' x 5.5' x 2.5'.



You can get Megarays in Canada but I think reptileuv is on backorder.


----------



## FoxxCola (May 4, 2009)

Tux said:


> FoxxCola said:
> 
> 
> > The enclosure does have a lid. lol The lid is flipped up so you can see inside
> ...



Yeah they are on backorder; I got powersun instead.


----------

